# mexican crumbling cheese



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

never had this stuff before and i bought a small wheel of it at the local wallymart. so far i have used it in a three cheese omlete, not too bad.

what else is this stuff good for? anyone ever try and use it in lasagna or some other dish? Thought it might be good with ricotta in stuffed shells.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

altbier said:


> never had this stuff before and i bought a small wheel of it at the local wallymart. so far i have used it in a three cheese omlete, not too bad.
> 
> what else is this stuff good for? anyone ever try and use it in lasagna or some other dish? Thought it might be good with ricotta in stuffed shells.


I´ve never tried it but it sounds great to add to a tossed salad the same way you prep a greek salad with feta. If the melting qualities are good try it in fettucinni alfredo.

Heck I´d try it in everything. Try cutting a small tomato in half, remove the seeds till all you have is the tomato flesh itself. Fill it up with the cheese and top off with some dill, oreganum and black ground pepper. Pop it into the oven just to melt the cheese and enjoy accompanied with italian rolls.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> I´ve never tried it but it sounds great to add to a tossed salad the same way you prep a greek salad with feta. If the melting qualities are good try it in fettucinni alfredo.
> 
> Heck I´d try it in everything. Try cutting a small tomato in half, remove the seeds till all you have is the tomato flesh itself. Fill it up with the cheese and top off with some dill, oreganum and black ground pepper. Pop it into the oven just to melt the cheese and enjoy accompanied with italian rolls.


wow that does sound good! I need to go buy some large tomatoes!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

altbier said:


> wow that does sound good! I need to go buy some large tomatoes!


 works great as a quick late midday snack - 15 minutes start to finish


----------

